# Category Options required for Best MH Dealer ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I need options for the Best Dealer award for the forthcoming MHF Awards, please post your favourite Dealer below and i will choose from these for the categories that members can vote on.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Timberland Motorhomes


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

John Cross Motorhomes


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

West country motorhomes.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Edgehill Motorhomes


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

NOT BROWNHILLS NEWARK


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Ridgeset RV


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Wellsbridge


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

MURVI


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Camper Uk


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> I need options for the Best Dealer award for the forthcoming MHF Awards, please post your favourite Dealer below and i will choose from these for the categories that members can vote on.


Honesty would be a good measure?

That's Marquis out of the running then!


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

DON AMOTT


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Chelston


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dealers*

The Discover Group


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

SPINNEY MOTORHOMES.
HOLMES CHAPEL, CHESHIRE.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Wellsbridge.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Tyne Valley Motor Homes


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you making a list and then we can vote.add Caravantech for me.

cabby


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Lowdhams Leisureworld

and Premier Motorhomes


----------



## ronidog (Aug 1, 2008)

Devon Conversions, Darlington for conversion and sales

Ronidog


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Highbridge Caravans/Motorhomes


Johns Cross Motorhomes


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

category options, yes well thinking about that, surely it should be,
1/. best deal. 2/. best selection on forecourt. 3/.best incentives to buy. 4/.best after sales. 5/. best warranty claims results. 6/. best accessory shop.

will that do for a start, am sure there are others.

cabby


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Chelston
Very helpful and efficient to us


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Lowdham leisure Nottingham
Peak Leisure
Torksey caravans


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Geoff Cox - Derby

After sales, keeping comunication open, willingness to negotiate.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Johns Cross Motorhomes

and i have not bought from them YET!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Chelston

Because they have really listened to the customer and improved in their after sales care.


----------



## 117306 (Oct 9, 2008)

Premier Motorhomes.

Reason? ..... Because they took my concerns seriously and are being very helpful!

Dave

"Roughing it smoothly"


----------



## Brocher (Oct 3, 2005)

Todds. Lostock Hall , Preston


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Webbs, Warminster hard to fault for me.

Keith


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

Busy Bee at Bury


----------



## dooka (Oct 16, 2008)

Cranham Motorhomes


----------



## dooka (Oct 16, 2008)

Cranham Motorhomes


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

emm bee bury


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

cater_racer said:


> Honesty would be a good measure?
> 
> *That's Marquis out of the running then! *


Absolutely, totally agree, 100%

How about a vote of confidence to be included. 1=Awful - 10=Superb.

Marquis = 0


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Brownhills Newark and Hymer UK must be in there to see how folks vote.

Lowdams Leisureworld at 3 locations

Spinney Motorhomes.

VW

Also include some of the smaller converters like Nu Venture and I believe his brother NVT Motorhomes.

Romahome

Autotrail / Tregano group

Swift group

Autosleeper


Then you need the various individual criteria that you need to vote on, and also how important each criteria is - weighting.

Best Price
Price agreed kept (Some importers of foreign MHs "forward order" the required currency from their bank at an agreed rate on the day the customer places the order so that no one gets any nasty surprises)

Delivery Promises kept
Order spec adhered to
Expected quality delivered
Ability to produce special variants in a timely and quality manner

Comprehensive and timely handover

Good and willing warranty service
Does not blame someone else if things go wrong.

Likelihood of remaining in business for the duration of the warranty period.

Thoughts from the top of my head.

C.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Definitely NOT Chelston. ANYTHING would be an improvement on their level of aftercare service as per a previous posting.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> Brownhills Newark and Hymer UK must be in there to see how folks vote.


Yes - they sell a lot and have to be included. We only see the bad bits.

Pullingers of Halstead Essex - please include them


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

We 2nd Todds of Charnock Richards,Preston..lots of choice, very helpful, excellent parts/accessories shop and best bacon butties for miles !! :wink: 
All the very best for the New Year to all :lol: 
Vinny & Sue


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

CliveMott said:


> Brownhills Newark and Hymer UK must be in there to see how folks vote.
> 
> Lowdams Leisureworld at 3 locations
> 
> ...


Clive,

Using your criteria (fantasy wish list) Brownhills score 2 out of 10 for me - best price and price agreed honoured - but then that was a stock van, so perhaps the latter doesn't count? So 1 out of 9 then!

I believe there is a dealer on Alpha Centauri that could fulfil all your criteria, but I have no experience of them!  

Happy New Year when it comes.

David


----------



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

Richard Baldwin Motorhomes


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Cheers David,
I resemble your remarks!!

Only time will tell.

C.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

CliveMott said:


> Cheers David,
> I resemble your remarks!!
> 
> Only time will tell.
> ...


Clive,

In order to prove a rule, there must be an exception. Here's to your exceptional new Hymer! (it'll be fine, it's really a Niesmann!)

D.


----------



## scaley (Aug 17, 2008)

Would like to nominate Elite Motorhomes Banbury for the dealership awards. We recently pruchased a new Chauson from this small family business, nothing was too much trouble for them, they went that 'one step further' much more than we expected. We would not hesitate to return.
Roy Gauge


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Marquis Northamton, speak as you find, and they have been superb with me over the last 18 months


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*dealer awards*

Most definitely Moran Motorhomes Ludlow Shropshire.

Graham


----------



## 110227 (Feb 27, 2008)

Johns Cross Motorhomes.


----------



## ShazandDave (Apr 1, 2009)

Discover group (Herne Bay)


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hayes Leisure at Bath.

Good friendly service, very fair re Euro v Pound issue on French built motorhome, never felt fobbed-off on after sale issues.

Dealt with warranty issue on Thetford fridge, retro-fitted additional waste tank pipework present on later vans but not on mine with no quibble, plus gave me a courtesy car while work carried out.

Would happily deal with them again, and this to me is the main criteria here.

Paul


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mick O'Leary in Beverly, grumpy old sod, :lol: but a man of his word, a bit rare these days.

Kev.

Better known as O'Learys spares.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*awards*

how about worst motorhome company ? My vote goes to Wandahome motorhomes,South Cave


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

DUDLEYS OF WITNEY absolutely brilliant aftercare and by far the nicest of the r.v dealers we visited worst was in cornwall. i wont have itchyfeet to go there again


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I vote for Camper UK of Lincoln. A fabulous, family run business and their before and after sales service is FIRST CLASS!

Sue


----------



## bestony (Oct 9, 2009)

Chelston Motorhomes
Great sales staff, friendly and polite, Service team on call when you need them, if you need them. And a big shop to browse for anything you may need.
This is the kind of company you deal with when your buying a second home with wheels on.
A Tozer


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Having had eight motorhomes from five dealers the one stands out is Brownhills Preston/Madisons.


----------



## Ails40 (Apr 27, 2010)

Camper UK. They have been fantastic in the sales process and nothing has been too much trouble. Only get our MH on Friday, so have no experience of after sales.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Ails40 said:


> Camper UK. They have been fantastic in the sales process and nothing has been too much trouble. Only get our MH on Friday, so have no experience of after sales.


Hi Ails,

Their after sales is equally as impressive as their before sales! 

Sue


----------



## Ails40 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Sue,

I have read your glowing reports re: Camper UK and we have found them to be absolutely brilliant too. 

Looking forward to going up there on Friday and seeing our MH!  

Aileen


----------



## pipsqueak55 (Aug 14, 2008)

*best company*

Chelston gets our vote, found them most helpful on purchase and after sales problems. Nice people , nothing was too much trouble.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

Campers Uk

Firstly class polite friendy and excellent attention to detail

I would also highly recommend West Country Motorhomes their after sales service is 100% spot on


----------

